# Ticks in ear



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Swift your horse. It works wonders. You put the right amount on for his weight from poll to the tip of his tail and it will keep them off for about a month.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Just spray a bit of fly/tick onto a cloth and swipe in the ear. Do not spray into the ear, they hate that.  I usually just use my hand cuz I'm too lazy to fetch a cloth.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have used Equispot with great results.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*Mtg*

In the spring I just put some MTG on a cotton ball and swab the inside of the ears. Heals the bites and keeps the ticks away for about 3 days.

My Vet told me that ticks are very dangerous in the ears and can cause permanent nerve damage to the ears.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Last summer Vida started getting very head shy. I knew there was something wrong so I had the vet out and since she was so goofy about letting us look, we just put some antibiotic dust down in there. 
I waited a few days and it didn't get better. I loaded her up and took her into his office. He sedated her and clipped the hair out of her ear. She had a tick way down it there that we couldn't even see without the clipping. He got it dug out and cleaned up. She was fine after that. 
It's amazing how far down in the ear they can get, and what problems they can cause.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> We have used Equispot with great results.


T has developed a hypersensitivity to ticks. We're trying to build up her immune system. After the snow is gone, I think I'd like to try this product.

How long did you find you needed to reapply it?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its a once a month application, we go the suggest amount of time. Thats who we bought it for, Shioh is very sensitive to some bug bites. It really helped her.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

We had a few occurrences this summer... The vet sedated him so we could dig them all out and then did some injectable ivermectin. A boarder mixed some triple antibiotic ointment and desitin and put it in her horses ears and it cured right up. This is why I liked to keep my horses ears clipped.. The less hair in there the less desirable place it is for ticks and they are easier to treat if there are. VallyVet has this stuff thats made for ear ticks though.. You could always try that alothough I havn't used it yet.


----------



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

My horse gets it very bad also every summer, but none of the other horses do. I got some prescription parasitic gel (can't remember whats its called) pretty cheap (like 15$ or something) and just use a bit of that in their ears. Each application lasted me at least a week. It is good stuff, worked wonders!


----------



## Bek (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions  I got a new fly mask today (two horses and one fly mask doesn't really work..) so I got one with ears on it so hopefully that should help as well. I didn't really realise how bad they could be..I had a really thorough look in his ears, but thankfully they only seem to be on the edges.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

can horses get ticks in the winter? I wouldn't think so.
I'm glad I read this thread.
Can you clip ears year round? My horse has fuzzy fuzzy ears.


I will let my family know for their horses as well.
I love this website. So useful and fun at the same time.


----------

